
Show HN: Hacker Hiring Hunt, a small React app to search who's hiring - bnchrch
http://benchurch.me/hackersearch
======
RussianCow
On the latest Firefox (Linux), I get the following error which prevents the
site from being rendered past the loading indicator:

    
    
        Cross-Origin Request Blocked: The Same Origin Policy disallows reading the remote resource at http://hn.algolia.com/api/v1/search_by_date?tags=story,author_whoishiring. (Reason: CORS header ‘Access-Control-Allow-Origin’ does not match ‘(null)’).
    

Seems to work fine on Chrome though.

------
coolmitch
One quick thing I noticed, some HTML made its way into filtered results, ie:

QA Engineer $100k - $110k + equity, Backend Engineer $110k - $130k + Equity |
Replicated | lass="highlighted" style="background-color: #eea776">Los Angeles
| [https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

~~~
coolmitch
(this is with two filters: "Los Angeles" and "la")

~~~
bnchrch
Hey thanks for pointing that out! I'll see if I can get a fix out today!

------
chris_st
Not sure how to fix this, but I added "Remote" as a filter, and got sites that
are "Remote: YES" and "Remote: NO". Is there a way to designate only one or
the other?

~~~
RussianCow
I just typed "Remote: Yes" and that did the trick for me. I think it's just
looking for an exact string match.

~~~
chris_st
Ah, that did it! Thanks!

------
pep_guardiola
Very cool! Are you going to open source the code for this little app? Would
love to take a look at it!

~~~
detaro
from another comment by the author:
[https://github.com/bechurch/HackerSearch](https://github.com/bechurch/HackerSearch)

------
mountaineer
Can you add a link in the results to the comment on HN?

------
tlxwiggum
this is great! where do you grab your data from?

~~~
bnchrch
Thanks for the compliment. Algolia.com has a HN API you can query which is
great.

If you want to see how this all works the repository for the project is here:
[https://github.com/bechurch/HackerSearch](https://github.com/bechurch/HackerSearch)

------
bnchrch
Hope someone finds this useful!

